

Probability Theory with Haskell - bitsofpancake
http://alexey.radul.name//ideas/2015/how-to-compute-with-a-probability-distribution/

======
dkarapetyan
Section 1. Samplers form a monad. That's like writing a tutorial on parsing
and starting with the fact that parsers can be given a monadic structure.
Definitely not how you want to start.

